

Bridging the Gap, the Sequel - parker
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/04/15/technology/15hollywood.html?_r=1&ex=1365912000&en=eb6f3df7f4645837&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss&oref=slogin

======
rms
The Sequoia pitch meeting with Will Ferrell was surely the funniest pitch
meeting of all time.

